# What does a "blinking" check engine light mean?



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

I was really ripping on my car yesterday, and the check engine light started to blink...The CEL had been on since I put the turbo in, but it blinked when I really stood on it...I checked the manual, and it said it could be the catalytic converter going away?? Anyone know if that holds water or not?? Thanks.


----------



## redvento (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (SoLo2pointO)*

Go to a good shop and have them check your timing. i had the same exact thing happen to my car. it had slipped a tooth on the cam gear and it was not running well after that. I had the same blinking light and after every time i saw it, my car stumbled and sputtered. Get it checked quickly!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (SoLo2pointO)*

When the CEL starts flashing.. the cars ECU goes into a closed loop. and you get what happened to red vento the stumbled and sputtered. I used to get that when it rained.. till i fould out I had a crack in a wire.. and the rain was causing the spark to arch.. and #4 wasent firing right. So check your ignition and your timming.. thats where i would start.


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (H2oVento)*

The CEL didn't stay blinking for long...Just for a few seconds...Now, I did feel a slight hesitation under hard acceleration, but not all the time...it seems to happen intermitantly?? I don't know if it is the timing or ignition, because I put a brand new timing belt in, new plugs, and brand new wires when I installed the turbo...But I will check it regardless...thanks


----------



## apexiii (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (SoLo2pointO)*

See if you can pull the code, i'd bet it's a misfire. I had the same exact problem this weekend with my gf's jetta. When you mash it, the light blinks..When you drive normal; it stays on solid. I'd agree with what h20 said.. Check your ignition components.
The dealer told me it was a cracked vacuum line, I got it back feeling the same; like crap. It would sputter and shake like crazy. I went home and installed the correct plugs, cap and rotor; all from them. The problem went away and she now purrs like a kitten... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (apexiii)*

According to my VW service mgr., blinking CEL is supposed to mean "Get service ASAP" steady lite "Check when you get the chance". Blinking lite means further damage to car will occur if condition continues. A constant steady misfire (as opposed to infrequent "Random Misfire") would fall into this class of fault since it would dump unburned fuel into Cat, causing it to overheat and fail.


----------



## Version2.0 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: What does a "blinking" check engine light mean? (SoLo2pointO)*

Blinking CE light means your timing is off and your catalytic converter and oxygen sensors are being cooked. If you keep driving with the CE light blinking you will need a new cat. converter and mentioned sensors. 
____
Mark


----------

